# How to adjust crank brothers spring tension?



## knightrider81 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just purchased the new Candy 3 pedal and out of the box one eggbeagter has tension the other feels very loose. Anyone know how to adjust?

Link to exact pedal: http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_candy3.php

Thx!


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

This help?

http://www.crankbrothers.com/support/cleatsetup_candy.php


----------



## knightrider81 (Jul 20, 2007)

That says that no tensioning is needed due to CB's design, but my brand new pedals have very different tensions right out of the box. Cleat barely stays in on one pedal and the other is normal (I've had CB pedals in past). 

So maybe they are defective from the factory and cannot be adjusted? Guess I should have taken heed regarding all the quality control problems with this company. sweet.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*May not be a defective....*

pedal but simply an out of spec cleat. Swap the cleats between your left and right shoe and see if the loose side switches along with it. If the oposite pedal is loose after the swap it's a defective cleat, if it doesn't switch sides then it's the pedal. I've never heard or had a problem like this out of the box with Candys. But there's always a first time for everything. Anyway it could be a simple fix.

Good Dirt


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Squash said:


> pedal but simply an out of spec cleat. Swap the cleats between your left and right shoe


On CB's you'll just change the unclip angle.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

this is the only tool you need to work on crank brothers pedals.

https://www.thetrashcan.org/trashcan.jpg


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

On the bright side, Crank Bros customer service has always been top notch. (I guess it has to be since they seem to have things go wrong all the time...)
I've been lucky and have only had one set of eggbeaters need work over the 5-6 years I have been running Crank Bros stuff, but judging from the forums, so many people have a bad time with Crank Bros.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Return for refund and purchase something else. Trust me.

If you like CB action, check out Time pedals or the new-ish Look Quartz pedals. Action feels the same but they're far more reliable.


----------



## countryboy20 (May 31, 2010)

i have a set od CB mallet 2 and right out of the box one spindle was wrong. called and they sent me a correct on right away. works great now


----------



## countryboy20 (May 31, 2010)

*happy now*

i have a set of CB mallet 2 and right out of the box one spindle was wrong. called and they sent me a correct on right away. works great now and happy with them!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

oilerfan30 said:


> On the bright side, Crank Bros customer service has always been top notch. (I guess it has to be since they seem to have things go wrong all the time...)
> I've been lucky and have only had one set of eggbeaters need work over the 5-6 years I have been running Crank Bros stuff, but judging from the forums, so many people have a bad time with Crank Bros.


thats true their customer service is pretty good. However I warranty their pedals 15:1 over every other brand combined. It's gotten so bad that I almost refuse to sell them.


----------

